# TANZANIA | Railways



## wlama (Nov 15, 2008)

http://allafrica.com/stories/201309090098.html

Tanzania Daily News
TAZARA Workers Ordered to Report Back to Work



> Dodoma — THE two week strike staged by workers of the Tanzania and Zambia Railway Authority (TAZARA) has caused a loss amounting to USD 1.4 million.
> 
> The standoff has now been resolved and all workers have been ordered to report to work next Monday, without fail.
> 
> ...


----------



## wlama (Nov 15, 2008)

http://allafrica.com/stories/201309090602.html

Times of Zambia
North-West Railway to Be Advertised
BY JUDITH NAMUTOWE, 9 SEPTEMBER 2013



> Government is in the process of advertising the North-West Railway (NWR) project to both local and foreign investors who would be interested to develop the economically viable infrastructure.
> 
> Transport and Communications Deputy Minister Panji Kaunda said the Government would soon advertise the project which was currently at the planning stage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

In future, post all links to new threads to the thread finder. 

Please read the instructions at the top of the page carefully before making ANY new threads. Thank you.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tanzania Commuter Rail*

The Tanzania Railways Corporation (TRC) is a state-owned enterprise that runs one of Tanzania's two main railway networks.
TRC was formed to take over EARH's railway, harbour and inland shipping operations in Tanzania. In 1997 the inland shipping division became a separate company.
Rail transport in Tanzania is conducted by two companies:
TRC (Tanzania Railways Corporation)
TAZARA (Tanzania and Zambia railway authorities.)


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Engine head manufacturing in Morogoro town*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*TANZANIA MOVES TO REVIVE DAR ES SALAAM COMMUTER RAIL*









Tanzania has unveiled a plan to transform public transportation in the capital city, Dar es Salaam, by reviving the near nonexistent commuter railway service.

State-owned Reli Holding Company Limited (Rahco) says it intends to bring on board an independent operator to implement the expansion, modernisation and operation of the railway network.

Rahco is, thus, seeking for eligible firms, companies, investors, consortiums or transport operators to redevelop and operate the existing network.

The operator will need to upgrade some 32 km of existing rail lines, which cross various busy areas and suburbs in the city, terminating in the central business district. The network within the city traverses from the Dar es Salaam main railway station to Ubungo Maziwa (about 12 km) and to Pugu station (about 20 km).

“Dar es Salaam city, with a population of over four-million, is currently facing a serious problem of traffic congestion, particularly during rush hours,” Rahco said in a statement, adding that public transport solutions will be required as the city continues to expand.

The new operator will be expected to rehabilitate and upgrade the existing track lines and improve the telecommunications and signalling systems. It will also need to develop associated infrastructure, such as passenger termi- nals, pedestrian flyovers and crossings.

The operator will be expected to supply and run appropriate locomotive and passenger coaches maintenance facil-ities, marketing, ticketing and financial management, while fostering partnerships with the business community.

The train service project is part of a larger master plan for the capital, dubbed the Dar es Salaam Rapid Transit Project.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Today:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...and-trains-sold-to-tanzania-and-zimbabwe.html
> 
> *New Zealand trains sold to Tanzania and Zimbabwe*
> 27 Feb 2014
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Today:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...w/view/ertms-regional-contract-in-zambia.html
> 
> *ERTMS Regional contract in Zambia*
> 19 Mar 2014
> ...


----------



## D664 (Dec 17, 2013)

Some photos of my trip in 2008:

Tanzania Central Railway http://www.flickr.com/photos/youthwith/sets/72157626282187667/ 

Tazara and Zambia http://www.flickr.com/photos/youthwith/sets/72157626282187667/


----------



## renrut44 (Oct 4, 2013)

Progress Rail have released a brochure of the Tanzanian GT38LC-3 http://www.progressrail.com/cda/files/4689653/7/GT38LC-3_web_A4.pdf

Order for 13 subcontracted to DCD at Boksburg in South Africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*City centre-airport train coming
*


By Henry Mwangonde , The Citizen Correspondent

Posted Thursday, October 2 2014 at 10:52




Dar es Salaam. Plans are afoot to establish a 13-kilometre commuter train route from the Central Business District (CBD) to the Julius Nyerere International Airport (JNIA) by the end of this year, the government said yesterday.

The project aimed at reducing traffic jams is expected to start operating by December this year or early next year.

It will be rolled out by Shumake Rails, a private company from the US, which was expected to sign a contract with the Tanzania Railways Authority yesterday. The firm is expected to deliver wagons for the job later in the year.

The ministry of Transport through TRL will extend the meter gauge railway from the city centre to the airport and is expected to operate under the Public Private Partnership (PPP), according to the PS, Dr Shaaban Mwinjaka.

Dr Mwinjaka told reporters yesterday that talks over the project have already been finalized and a memorandum of understanding between TRL and Shumaka Rails prepared.

“We are very committed to the project and as soon as the wagons arrive the route will start operating,” he said.

Upon the starting of operation the train is expected to transport an approximate of 800-1000 passengers per trip.

Dr Mwinjaka was speaking in the city after introducing a delegation of 12 US businessmen from the US who is in the country to explore investment opportunities in the transport, tourism and hospitality sectors.

The start of the project is an outcome of the tour of President Jakaya Kikwete’s tour of the United States who assured American investors wishing to do business in Tanzania of abundant opportunities available in the country.

Currently the leading investor in Tanzania is the UK.

In his words thje Honorary Consul for Tanzania in the United States Mr Robert Shumake said they have come to Tanzania to explore some investments opportunities in various sectors including transport.

“We see various investment opportunities in Tanzania and we believe that we will explore as more opportunities as possible” he said.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*City centre-airport train coming
*


By Henry Mwangonde , The Citizen Correspondent

Posted Thursday, October 2 2014 at 10:52




Dar es Salaam. Plans are afoot to establish a 13-kilometre commuter train route from the Central Business District (CBD) to the Julius Nyerere International Airport (JNIA) by the end of this year, the government said yesterday.

The project aimed at reducing traffic jams is expected to start operating by December this year or early next year.

It will be rolled out by Shumake Rails, a private company from the US, which was expected to sign a contract with the Tanzania Railways Authority yesterday. The firm is expected to deliver wagons for the job later in the year.

The ministry of Transport through TRL will extend the meter gauge railway from the city centre to the airport and is expected to operate under the Public Private Partnership (PPP), according to the PS, Dr Shaaban Mwinjaka.

Dr Mwinjaka told reporters yesterday that talks over the project have already been finalized and a memorandum of understanding between TRL and Shumaka Rails prepared.

“We are very committed to the project and as soon as the wagons arrive the route will start operating,” he said.

Upon the starting of operation the train is expected to transport an approximate of 800-1000 passengers per trip.

Dr Mwinjaka was speaking in the city after introducing a delegation of 12 US businessmen from the US who is in the country to explore investment opportunities in the transport, tourism and hospitality sectors.

The start of the project is an outcome of the tour of President Jakaya Kikwete’s tour of the United States who assured American investors wishing to do business in Tanzania of abundant opportunities available in the country.

Currently the leading investor in Tanzania is the UK.

In his words thje Honorary Consul for Tanzania in the United States Mr Robert Shumake said they have come to Tanzania to explore some investments opportunities in various sectors including transport.

“We see various investment opportunities in Tanzania and we believe that we will explore as more opportunities as possible” he said.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://rahco.go.tz/userfiles/file/EOI%20DAR%20COMMUTER.pdf

RAHCO intends to transform the transport system of Dar es Salaam city by introducing new railway lines to cover the following destinations from Dar es Salaam station: 

1) Luguruni along Morogoro road 
2) Chamazi along Kilwa road 
3) Pugu via Julius Nyerere International Airport 
4) Kerenge along Bagamoyo


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

200+ modern wagons for central railway
.
































KUTOKA KWA ANKAL aka Mkuu wa libeneke (http://michuzi-matukio.blogspot.com/2014/12/waziri-mkuu-akagua-mabehewa-mabehewa.html


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

THE Tanzania Railway Limited (TRL)* has introduced new state-of-the-art deluxe train services, which are set to commence operations from Dar es Salaam to Kigoma and Mwanza on April 1, after meeting regulations set by the Surface and Marine Transport Regulatory Authority (SUMATRA).

Acting TRL Marketing Manager Charles Ndenge, said that SUMATRA has already approved commencement of operations of the 22 wagons, which will significantly reduce transport problems faced by passengers bound for Mwanza and Kigoma."We have been directed to issue a public notice on applicable fares two weeks before operations commence.

We have already done that to keep the public posted on proper information regarding TRL operations, including fare," he said.

Mr Ndenge said that they will start with 15 wagons as currently only one locomotive was available, which was not able to pull all the 22 wagons.

He further said that TRL was also conducting training to workers who will be providing services in the train, while the process of printing tickets was also underway.

The trains will spend 30 hours to reach their destinations after transiting through 14 major stations between Dar es Salaam and Kigoma and Dar es Salaam and Mwanza.

According to the TRL official, the deluxe service will mainly provide first class services to business persons. The manager said that the train will be operating once in a week (Sunday), in which there will be 10 wagons for the Third Class (80 passengers each), three wagons for the Second Class (60 passengers each) and Second Class - Sleeping wagons (36 passengers each).

Mr Ndenge put the fare for Third Class wagons from Dar es Salaam to Dodoma as at 18,500/-, Second Class - Sitting (24,700/- ) Second Class - Sleeping (41, 200/-); Third Class - from Dar es Salaam to Tabora (25,400/); Second Class - Sitting (33,900/-) and Second Class - Sleeping (56,500/- .)

Others are Dar es Salaam to Kigoma -- Third Class (35,700/-), Second Class - Sitting (47,600/-), Second Class - Sleeping (79,400/- ); Dar es Salaam to Mwanza - Third Class (35,000/-), Second Class - Sitting (46,700/-) and Second Class - Sleeping (77,800/-).

Mr Ndenge also refuted allegations circulating through the media that the wagons were not working properly, adding that they have been approved by SUMATRA and TRL, were not defective are ready to commence operations.

"The only thing that caused the new train not to commence operations was that SUMATRA was still working on our request for fares, which we submitted on November 2014. It was not until last month when they responded," he said.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...two-new-lines-in-east-africa.html?channel=538
> 
> *Chinese to build two new lines in East Africa*
> Thursday, June 04, 2015
> ...


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*TAZARA VIP carriage interior*



















*Images credit: Ikulu* via Michuzi Blog http://michuzi-matukio.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/rais-kikwete-asafiri-kwa-treni-ya.html


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Standard Gauge rail update*


China Railway Materials will lead a consortium in a $US 7.6bn project to build a 2561km line from Dar es Salaam to its land-locked neighbours of Burundi and Rwanda. This would be the first railway to be built in the latter two countries






























*Images credit: MoT.go.tz* via http://issamichuzi.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/katibu-mkuu-wa-uchukuzi-atembelea-eneo.html


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

kiligoland said:


> *OUR TRAINS*
> from Government facebook page
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

kiligoland said:


>


...



kiligoland said:


> *NEW ENGINES*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

eddie305 said:


> *Tanzania-Zambia railway set to get $2.8 mln lifeline*
> 
> Oct 21 Tanzania will pay 6 billion shillings ($2.71 million) to bail out the Tanzania-Zambia Railway Authority (TAZARA), a railway firm that connects Africa's two biggest copper producers to Tanzania's Indian Ocean port, a company spokesman said.
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Tazara railway line to be refurbished for cargo transportation*



> Tanzania and Zambia are making plans to revive the TAZARA railway, which covers thousands of kilometers in Eastern and Southern Africa, and was once was the key export route* for Zambia's copper ore. The line was originally built with Chinese help in the 1970s, but over the years it has fallen into disrepai*r.


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Chinese agree $US 7.6bn loan for new Tanzanian line*

www.railjournal.com/index.php/africa/chinese-agree-dolus-76bn-loan-for-new-tanzanian-line.html

*CHINA Export-Import (Exim) Bank has agreed to provide Tanzania with a $US 7.6bn loan to build around 2200km of new standard-gauge railway linking Dar es Salaam with cities in central and western Tanzania.*

The loan was agreed on July 20 following talks in the capital Dodoma between the Tanzanian president Dr John Beer Magufuli and the president of Exim Bank Mr Liu Liang. Magufuli assured Liu that construction will start during the current financial year using Shillings 1000bn ($US 457m) of local funds which have been allocated to the project in the state budget.

The new railway will run west from Dar es Salaam via Dodoma to Tabora and Kigoma on Lake Tanganyika. There will be a branch running north from Tabora via Isaac to the port of Mwanza on Lake Victoria, and a line from Isaac via Keza to Musongati in neighbouring Burundi. There will also be a branch running southwest from Tabora via Mpanda to Kalemela.

The standard-gauge railway would broadly follow the same route as the existing metre-gauge railway operated by Tanzania Railways Corporation which links Dar es Salaam with Tabora, Kigoma and Mwanza.


----------



## jeera101 (Nov 20, 2012)

tjrgx said:


> www.railjournal.com/index.php/africa/chinese-agree-dolus-76bn-loan-for-new-tanzanian-line.html
> 
> *CHINA Export-Import (Exim) Bank has agreed to provide Tanzania with a $US 7.6bn loan to build around 2200km of new standard-gauge railway linking Dar es Salaam with cities in central and western Tanzania.*
> 
> ...


Our president is called Dr. John Pombe Magufuli :lol:

There is a place called Isaac, not Isaka. Hilarious news


----------



## t2contra (Oct 10, 2007)

Imagine the hilarity if he had been called Dr John Deere Magufuli.


----------



## Swede (Aug 24, 2002)

jeera101 said:


> Our president is called Dr. John Pombe Magufuli :lol:
> 
> There is a place called Isaac, not Isaka. Hilarious news


Let's see if they correct it if I mention this in their comment section....


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Tanzania, Zambia presidents agree to open up railway management to foreigners*






The presidents of Zambia and Tanzania are opening up the management of their famous railway to foreign applicants in an attempt to restore it to its former glory. Tanzania's President John Magufuli says both countries are placing economics above politics to make the Tanzania-Zambia Railway the main route for exporting Zambia's copper. Dan Ashby reports.


----------



## Sakangu (Aug 16, 2010)

tjrgx said:


> The presidents of Zambia and Tanzania are opening up the management of their famous railway to foreign applicants in an attempt to restore it to its former glory. Tanzania's President John Magufuli says both countries are placing economics above politics to make the Tanzania-Zambia Railway the main route for exporting Zambia's copper. Dan Ashby reports.


This seems shorter than Tazara, what does the future hold for Tazara ?

story below

ZAMBIA: The Ministry of Transport & Communications has awarded China Civil Engineering Construction Corp a US$2·26bn four-year contract to design and build the Zambia East Line, which would run for 388·8 km from Serenje on the Zambian Railways network to Petauke and Chipata.

Chipata is the terminus of an existing 1067 mm gauge line from Malawi which offers onward links to Mozambique. Construction of the Zambia East Line would create a 1 500 km corridor from Kapiri Mposhi to the Indian Ocean at Nacala.

http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/news/africa/single-view/view/chinese-firm-to-build-zambia-malawi-railway.html


----------



## herculesboat (Apr 17, 2016)

BenjaminEli said:


> ..


I like this that The strike started on August 23, 2013 with workers demanding arrears in payment of salaries for the months between May and August this year. Mr Mwakyembe assured the workers that effective Thursday monies were deposited at the bank and remission to individual accounts is going on.


----------



## renrut44 (Oct 4, 2013)

It appears that Progress Rail dumped 13 South African built GT38LC-3 on the wharf in Dar to embarrass the local political class

Part of an order for 26, 13 delivered in 2015, but TRL welshed on accepting the second tranche

Local press is running with the governments line of total ignorance

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBLw__UVu5k
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gftOefZ2iA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hh1Dt9qoLwE
higher definition https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INzCSI9vdKA
this confirms 13 offloaded https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trGoX3FRdZI
“President Magufuli today, placing the foundation stone in the expansion project of the Dar es Salaam Harbor, is surprised to find 13 trails being trapped on the shoreline are not known. "There are 13 train heads have been trapped here but who are not known who they are, they are also said to be poor and TRL have”


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

There's been a lot of change since the last time this thread was updated, so I'm going to add in some in-fill news posts and updates periodically from the past few months.

Starting with this:



> *Tanzania awards $1.9 bln railway contract to Turkish firm*
> 
> *DAR ES SALAAM, Sept 29 (Reuters) -* *Tanzania has awarded a $1.92 billion contract to a Turkish firm to construct a 422-km (262-mile) high-speed electric railway line, part of plans to overhaul ageing transport infrastructure.*
> 
> ...


Source: https://www.reuters.com/article/tan...ailway-contract-to-turkish-firm-idUSL8N1MA5FD

And here's a render of the rail and tracks, from the Tanzanian subforum:



eddie305 said:


> An artistic Impression of the SGR.


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Besides this, there has already been earthworks underway to rehabilitate the train route from Dar Es Salaam to Morogoro. Some of them could be seen in the video below:

(new train TZ, Dar-Dodoma in just two hours)






And on some places along the route, such as town of Soga, workers camps are already under construction.



BenjaminEli said:


> *Soga Camp google satellite september *


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Tanzania is also undertaking works to rehabilitate the rail lines between Tanga-Arusha and Isaka-Mwanza. Currently, trains utilizing the route traveled in subpar speeds due to running on 100-year old rails. With track and signaling rehabilitation, trains can speed up from the current 30-40 km/hour to 120 km/hour.



> *UPGRADING AF TANGA-ARUSHA AND ISAKA-MWANZA RAILWAY LINES, TANZANIA*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And as of the end of November, works have started on the Tanga-Arusha section.



eddie305 said:


> UPDATES


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Here's another video highlighting the works that are taking place to rehabilitate the Tanga-Arusha rail line.


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Meanwhile, works for the Dar Es Salaam end of the Dar-Morogoro route have since commenced. Here's some photos from the Kamata area....



kiligoland said:


> *Photos, Today Saturday Dec 2nd 2017*



And here are the works from around Ilala.



kiligoland said:


> Ilala Area, Activities on site.


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

As of December, progress on the Dar-Morogoro SGR is now at around 4%. 































































[/QUOTE]









Source: 
https://twitter.com/WizaraUUM?lang=en
https://twitter.com/sgr_tz?lang=en


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Some of last month's progress on the Dar-Morogoro SGR can also be seen in some recent videos about the project.






There is also video progress on the Tanga-Arusha rail rehabilitation, which may be completed this year.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

January 19, 2018
*Rwanda and Tanzania sign standard-gauge railway agreement*

*The president of Rwanda Mr Paul Kagame and his Tanzanian counterpart Mr John Magufuli signed an agreement in Dar es Salaam on January 14 pledging to press ahead with the construction of a standard-gauge line which will connect landlocked Rwanda with the Indian Ocean.*

The 407km line will start in the Rwandan capital, running southeast via Bugesera, Rusumo and Keza to Isaka, where it will meet the Tanzanian standard-gauge network.

Tanzania plans to build a 2190km standard-gauge system which will ultimately connect the port of Dar es Salaam with both Rwanda and the neighbouring landlocked state of Burundi.

Civil works are now underway on the Dar es Salaam - Morogoro stretch and a contract for construction of the 336km section from Morogoro to Makutupora near the capital Dodoma was awarded last October.

Contracts are due to be awarded soon for three further sections: Makutupora - Tabora (294km), Tabora - Isaka (133km), and Isaka - Mwanza (248km).

The bilateral agreement between Rwanda and Tanzania envisages the laying of a foundation stone for the $US 2.5bn Kigali - Isaka line later this year, although no timescales have been disclosed for procurement or construction.

Reducing transport costs are a key economic priority for the Rwandan government. The cost of transporting a 20ft container from the coast to Kigali is currently around $US 4990, significantly more than the sub-Sahaharan average of $US 2504.


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Came out last month.



eddie305 said:


>


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Besdies this, the Tanzanian government has also upgraded and rehabilitated their British-era metre gauge routes, such as at Isaka.


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

New update on the Dar-Morogoro stretch:


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Update videos on the Morogoro-Makutupora stretch, from June to September.


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Since we're now in the new year, here's some more update videos!


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

And lastly, here's the construction update for December 2019!


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Dar Es Salaam to Morogoro, January 2019 update:


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Tanzania signs $1.46 billion loan for standard gauge railway construction



> DAR ES SALAAM (Reuters) - Tanzania has signed a $1.46 billion loan agreement with Standard Chartered Bank Tanzania to fund the construction of 550 km (341.75 miles) of standard gauge railway running between the commercial capital and central Tanzania.
> 
> Tanzania is building a network of standard gauge rail to replace an existing narrow gauge built more that a century ago.
> 
> ...


For more info: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...dard-gauge-railway-construction-idUSKBN2080JY


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Morogoro to Makutupora, January 2019 update:


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Updates for February:


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Updates for March:


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Updates for April:


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Progress in May


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Progress in June:


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Update for the Dar to Makutupora stretch in July:


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

*Tanzania: Resumptions of Passengers, Freight Operations to Spur Northern Regions Economic Growth*



> In just five years of the fifth phase government, massive investments have been pumped to construct the Standard Gauge Railway (SGR) and rehabilitate the old railway system...
> 
> ...The Tanzania Railway Corporation (TRC) relaunched Tanga to Moshi cargo and passengers train services in July this year following extensive repair work on the rail line after it was out of use for 30 years.
> 
> ...The TRC Director General Masanja Kadogosa said the government spent over 14bn/ for the rehabilitation of the Tanga-Arusha railway.


Source: Tanzania: Resumptions of Passengers, Freight Operations to Spur Northern Regions Economic Growth


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Latest update, two months ago:


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Meanwhille, there are also new videos on station works throughout the rail line.


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Progress in September:


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Progress in October - part 1:


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Progress in October - part 2:


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Progress in November.


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Also progress from November, from Morogoro to Makutupora.


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Progress in December, from Morogoro to Makutupora.


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

*SGR Dar to Morogoro: January update*


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

There are clearly not enough overpasses or underpasses in populated areas, especially around Dar. People won't walk far to get safely to the other side of the railway. Simple underpasses for pedestrians are not expensive especially with that kind of undertaking.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

keber said:


> There are clearly not enough overpasses or underpasses in populated areas, especially around Dar. People won't walk far to get safely to the other side of the railway. Simple underpasses for pedestrians are not expensive especially with that kind of undertaking.


in the design there is overpass and underpass at every single road in the urban areas. And outside the city you will see overpasses for livestock


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

*SGR Morogoro to Makutupora: January update*


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

*Burundi, Tanzania Seek Over $1bn to Construct Inter-State Railroad*










> BURUNDI and Tanzania revealed a plan to raise $1.9bn for constructing a railway line linking the two countries.
> 
> Central Corridor Transit Transport Facilitation Agency (CCTTFA) Executive Secretary Dieudonné Dukundane said the project involved a 190km rail line that would link the Burundian city of Musongati to Isaka in Tanzania.
> 
> According to the official, the objective is to facilitate the opening up of the country, while boosting mining exports via Tanzania, which has several ports, especially in Isaka.


For more info:








Burundi, Tanzania Seek Over $1bn to Construct Inter-State Railroad


BURUNDI and Tanzania revealed a plan to raise $1.9bn for constructing a railway line linking the two countries.




allafrica.com


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)




----------



## lunarwhite (Jun 18, 2014)

This link shows the highway distance from Dar Es Salam to Morogodo to be 194 km. The train Wil average over 125 km/h.






Distance from Dar es Salaam to Morogoro


Distance between Dar es Salaam and Morogoro is 178 kilometers (110 miles) in Tanzania. Also calculate the driving distance and how far is it the travel time.




www.distancecalculator.net


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

lunarwhite said:


> This link shows the highway distance from Dar Es Salam to Morogodo to be 194 km. The train Wil average over 125 km/h.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but the trip on the highway with the current 80 km/h speed limit usually takes 5-8 hours one way depending on the bus or private car used. On this train wit will cut down to 2 hours one way


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Progress in February, from Morogoro to Makutupora


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*DSM FEBRUARY 2021 Progress Video;Standard Gauge Railway Line From Dar Es Salaam to Morogoro Project*




*Dar Es Salaam Station 100% complete*








​








































































*















*
trc channel​


----------



## Ghostpoet (Nov 29, 2016)

Some railway magazines published recently info that trials with the electric traction stars on the standard gauge line in Tanzania. Any info about the rolling stock? Tanzania announced several times that rolling stock is (or will be) purchased for the standard gauge line, but never details were published... Any info which companies are the suppliers of the new 1435 mm rolling stock?

Thank you!

Ghostpoet


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Ghostpoet said:


> Some railway magazines published recently info that trials with the electric traction stars on the standard gauge line in Tanzania. Any info about the rolling stock? Tanzania announced several times that rolling stock is (or will be) purchased for the standard gauge line, but never details were published... Any info which companies are the suppliers of the new 1435 mm rolling stock?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Ghostpoet


Theres talk about DMU's And EMU's from singapore and korea. But we have to wait till after July to see the specs


----------



## baxendenbank (Feb 17, 2019)

Ghostpoet said:


> Some railway magazines published recently info that trials with the electric traction stars on the standard gauge line in Tanzania. Any info about the rolling stock? Tanzania announced several times that rolling stock is (or will be) purchased for the standard gauge line, but never details were published... Any info which companies are the suppliers of the new 1435 mm rolling stock?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Ghostpoet


This is what was tendered for. I don't know what orders were actually placed, with which companies, or when any of it is due to be delivered.

Tender 2 January 2018:
14 electric freight locomotives
3 electric departmental locomotives
2 diesel freight locomotives
5 passenger EMU's
15 first class coaches
45 economy class coaches
600 flat wagons
500 box wagons
200 oil tankers
50 bulk wagons
70 gondola wagons
50 ballast hoppers
50 double stack container wagons
plus various maintenance stock


----------



## lunarwhite (Jun 18, 2014)

Hyundai Totem to supply EMUs and locomotives.









Hyundai Rotem to supply EMUs and locomotives to Tanzania


Tanzania Railway Corporation has awarded Hyundai Rotem a Won 335.4bn ($US 296.9m) contract to supply 80 EMUs and 17 electric locomotives.




www.railjournal.com


----------



## SiMclaren (Dec 10, 2012)

.


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

lunarwhite said:


> Hyundai Totem to supply EMUs and locomotives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They must mean 80 EMU _cars_, rather than 80 EMUs, as there is no way they are getting 960 EMU cars for $300m


----------



## lunarwhite (Jun 18, 2014)

Stuu said:


> They must mean 80 EMU _cars_, rather than 80 EMUs, as there is no way they are getting 960 EMU cars for $300m


Good point, I did not notice that.


----------

